# Please help with gun shop etiquette



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

What are the do's and don't's of handling a hand gun that I am interested in buying at a gun shop? 

I would assume that I shouldn't point it at a wall (since it probably is not "safe"), but could I point it at the floor (with trigger finger alongside the frame, of course)? 

Is dry firing it to feel the trigger considered acceptable? 

The only time I've handled a gun at a shop that I didn't rent, the salesman popped in a fully loaded magazine (used gun) and handed the pistol to me. Is that the norm? I was very surprised :smt107

All your thoughts on this subject would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Real quick, I always ask if I can dry fire and I would walk right out the door of any gun shop where the clerk handed me a loaded gun.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Lot's of good information here http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15871&highlight=shop+etiquette



> The only time I've handled a gun at a shop that I didn't rent, the salesman popped in a fully loaded magazine (used gun) and handed the pistol to me. Is that the norm?


It's normal for a salesman who is a complete idiot!


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

unpecador said:


> Lot's of good information here http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15871&highlight=shop+etiquette
> 
> It's normal for a salesman who is a complete idiot!


Thanks for your candor and the link- very helpful!


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

dblshred said:


> The only time I've handled a gun at a shop that I didn't rent, the salesman popped in a fully loaded magazine (used gun) and handed the pistol to me.


I wouldn't even take the weapon from the clerk if that was the case. I have never in my life heard of a situation like that but I would have egressed the area ASAP before he handed some psychopath a loaded weapon. And I would never go back until that employee was fired. (From the report I would have given the owner/manager that would probably be soon) Ridiculous!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First follow all safety guide lines.
Second ask before dry firing 
Third some one handing out loaded guns run away.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

dblshred said:


> Thanks for your candor and the link- very helpful!


No problem! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Handing out a loaded weapon...That's new...Hope that kind of stupid aint catching :anim_lol:
Some dealers get a little bent about dry firing. always ask if you intend to. I mostly buy guns with a hammer so I can hold on to the hammer and feel the trigger and not allow it to fall on it's own. I'll still ask to do that though. It's theirs until me or someone pays for it. I guess that's the one thing I try to keep in mind most. Treat it like it's theirs and not yours and you'll be OK. That and of course always handle in a safe manner. I had a guy point a pistol right at me the other day in a shop. I asked for him to not do that to which I was informed to not have a cow it wasn't loaded. He was asked..Then told to leave the shop and not come back. It's not a god idea to get on a shop owners bad side. It makes haggling a lot harder :mrgreen:


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Dblshred,

The mere fact that you are asking here is an indicator that you have the desire and thats one of the most important things. 

My personal habit is that I assume all guns are loaded. PERIOD. So my norm is when I ask to see a gun, the guy behind the counter "typically" drops the mag, cycles the slide and hands it over to show it's empty. Tough! I mirror that behavior. Yes, I have just seen him "show" me its empty, but if I happen to be looking away or down at the case when he does it, I still have a weapon that I assume to be loaded. So for me, if you ever hand me a weapon, expect me to drop the mag, cycle the slide and leave the mag out while I look it over. 

Even in the condition with the mag on the counter, its bad order to point a barrel at anyone that isnt threatening you. Pointing at the wall I dont have a problem with.

One other thing, when looking at compact pistols that I will pocket carry, I always ask if its ok to test the in-pocket fit before dropping it in a pocket.

One day I was shopping at a local gun shop for a new holster. I saw one I thought I liked and took it to the counter to ask the guy if I could test fit my weapon. He asked if it was loaded and I replied with my usual "all guns are right?" he chuckled and asked me to unload it, lock the slide back and lay it on the counter. He then picked it up, cycled the slide and returned it to me to test in the holster. The loaded mag stayed on the counter. 

Just my .02


----------

